# Membrane Sweep - 2cm Dilated



## mummy2be_x

Had a membrane sweep this morning...39weeks + 2days, she said i am 2cm dilated.

Has this worked for people?


----------



## jaybee

Can we ask...did it hurt and what did the midwife do?


----------



## NuKe

worked for me!! i got mine at 10am on the friday morning, she did NOT stop wriggling and i felt seriously crampy from the minute i got it done. hurt like HELL!! i lost my plug in 2 parts at 4 and 5 pm on the saturday, and my waters broke at 5am on sunday morning!! are you getting cramps or anything?


----------



## NuKe

jaybee said:


> Can we ask...did it hurt and what did the midwife do?

mine hurt like HELL!!!!!! but only lasts for a second. mine was done by a doctor, she just stuck a couple of fingers up there and did it! :haha:


----------



## mummy2be_x

ive been having pains on and off for a couple of days now but nothing seems to happen...i forgot to add she said i was 2cm dilated..this good?


----------



## xpatchx

Did you ask for your sweep or did they recommend it? I got told I wouldn't get one until 42 weeks, which is such a cowbag cause I'm so impatient to meet my daughter! LOL

Good luck, hope it brings your baby out x


----------



## xpatchx

And btw, 2cm dilated isn't...that much yet. You have to get to 10. Anything over 4-5 is established labour. Some people have been 2-3 cm dilated for weeks, BUT it could be the start of yours moving up nice and fast! But you only had your sweep this morning so if you got to 2 already thats good =) Good luck x


----------



## Rozie_1985

2cm is good. Most the time if you are 2-3cm you know about it (have had contractions etc) well done and hope it progresses for you x


----------



## Dinks

I had a stretch and sweep at 40 weeks on Thursday at 11am. I was 1cm dilated. 
The contractions started on Friday at 11am with a lot of mucus. Baby was born at 12.19pm on Saturday.


----------



## mummy2be_x

I was in hospital gettin monitored, coz thort my waters had broke and baby wasn't moving much. Consultant said there and then were give u a stretch n sweep to get things on the way :) I jus hope things do start to get going now, I've been having loads of braxton hicks, I just want a big one lol least that will mean its the start!!


----------



## xpatchx

Awh good luck! Glad that they did that whilst you were there! May as well, cause otherwise they'd have left ya waiting!
Hopefully it all happens soon for you x


----------



## Kendall30

If I'm 38 weeks and one day, 2 cm dilated and 90% effaced ang have a lot of braxton hicks contractions does this mean I'll be going into labor soon or could it still be a 40 week baby?:wacko:


----------



## snay2011

hey kendall what happened? did you get to 40? im 38+1 and 2cm, just wondering how long ill have left? :)


----------



## Laurenmomma

i had 3 sweeps altogether and on 3rd one i was 2cm n it all started the next morning and happened so quick so hopefully ul dilate quick as uv dilated without even feeling it! xx


----------

